# nfs MW qe.. not related to game



## the.kaushik (Sep 4, 2006)

most of u hav played NFS mostwanted.. have u seen the videos of the black edition of Mia and co shooting accross the green screen.. also in the game in some videos they have given an effect like black drops of liquid dropping on the screen. i think u got it what i am pointing to.. if not i shall post a pic..

do u know any software which can give such effect on any video and also give such black aroma on videos ???


----------



## hemant_mathur (Sep 4, 2006)

i dont have back ed .. can u post a pic


----------



## the.kaushik (Sep 4, 2006)

here is some links of pic.. see those dark portions.. that looks real dashing and produces a climate.

*www.3dnews.ru/documents/news5/20050412_nfs_mw_01.jpg
*djith.nl/etc/nfsmw-show.jpg
*www.scorpions.cz/nfsmw/data/ostatni/cz.jpg
*www.scorpions.cz/nfsmw/data/car/v/09.jpg


----------

